# Top Gear Presenter Watches



## Alex11 (Jun 8, 2012)

I know May in particular has a large collection including an IWC, and it seems May and Clarkson have also started collections!

Anyone got any other info/thoughts/photos?












Is that a Railmaster XXL?


----------



## Alex11 (Jun 8, 2012)

This is the wrong forum... Can a mod move it?


----------



## trackrat (Jan 23, 2012)

http://thesydneytarts.blogspot.co.uk/2009/07/top-gear-watch-sightings-although-many.html


----------



## Alex11 (Jun 8, 2012)

There you go !


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

Two more recent additions in the last series. Episode where may drives lead singer of acdc 's bentley he had one of those omega scoreboard watches on. And hammond wore a navitimer in the new york special.


----------



## LJD (Sep 18, 2011)

I think its a case of "product placement " same as the managers during the euro cup


----------



## Alex11 (Jun 8, 2012)

Yes, Joachin Lowe (wrong spelling I expect) , he had some kind of huge watch on hah


----------



## LJD (Sep 18, 2011)

I think the England manager had a Hublot "big bang" ??


----------



## Alex11 (Jun 8, 2012)

Roy Hodgson... Yes I saw him flashing some huge watch at Wimbledon yesterday!


----------



## Alex11 (Jun 8, 2012)

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/article-2138619/Sepp-Blatter-wishes-Roy-Hodgson-England-job-Charles-Sale.html

There you go!


----------



## wotsch (Jan 5, 2011)

Alex11 said:


> Yes, Joachin Lowe (wrong spelling I expect) , he had some kind of huge watch on hah


Yep, the whole German team got IWCs - a special edition Big Pilots watch:

http://www.iwc.com/e...and-this-watch/

Considering they got kicked out by the Italians, the title of the page brings a smile to my face, but I bet they got to keep the watches...

(BTW, it's Joachim LÃ¶w, or if you don't use the Umlaut Joachim Loew. His name is pronounced like Lurve as in 'Baby I lurve you', which always brings a grin when I hear it on the TV').

-wotsch


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)




----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

BondandBigM said:


>


To$$er..........

Edit: whatever watch he's wearing............... :lol:


----------



## Alex11 (Jun 8, 2012)

James May has an Omega Planet Ocean orange I think too. He's quite intelligent though compared to the others ;]


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Roger the Dodger said:


> BondandBigM said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


:lol: :lol:

U-Boat


----------



## Thomasr (Oct 11, 2011)

James May wore an omega seamaster when doing the 'Toy Stories' Lego one


----------



## JoyZipper (Feb 3, 2012)

I have read a couple of Clarkson's books compiled from his newspaper column and I seem to remember that he's a big fan if Omega's.


----------



## Stinch (Jul 9, 2008)

James May seemed to be wearing an Omega Dynamic a couple of times in the last Top Gear series. He also mentioned having an IWC Portuguese in an interview.


----------



## LJD (Sep 18, 2011)

They get given the watches for free. Its "product placement "


----------



## B_Man (Jul 18, 2012)

There was an episode of Top Gear where I remember Hammond having a particular attractive chrono on, now that these other watches have been pointed out, I guess there are more product placements than I thought.


----------



## LJD (Sep 18, 2011)

Product placement controls TV and films these days . The money in it is huge .


----------



## iloper (Dec 16, 2003)

I dont mind pp. We get to see nice watches in real life conditions and not some macro pic


----------

